# Technique on how to get Striated Glutes



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Just a little something i was developing tonight

See i want striated Glutes and was thinking on how to get there. Then i thought of Arnie and what he did to get his calfs good....he cut the bottoms off his trackes and had them on dsplay all the time thus motivating him to make em good

SO

My plan tonight was to do my cardio in short shorts and then tuck said shorts up into the crack of my **** thus displaying my flabby glutage to the gym....motivating me to train harder and get the ass tight

How do you feel about this? Would you mind? Is this ethical? Could i end up on the sex offenders register if the wrong person seen this?

:lol:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

:lol: lol,just dont fart dude,not a good look,otherwize gtg:thumb:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

You may not be aware of this, but I had a prize view of your buns in the mirror from the treadmil I was on, you were really workin' it!!!


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Well mate..if looking at my ass jiggling around on the X trainer passed the time for you then im glad to have helped


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

go girlfriend!!!


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

feel sorry for whoever spots you with squats :lol:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

So Rab you've found another excuse to get your butt out 

When the hell are you actually gonna come out of the closet... or have I missed something already? :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Team1 said:


> Well mate..if looking at my ass jiggling around on the X trainer passed the time for you then im glad to have helped


Wouldn't say you helped as such, gave me a massive stauner, and treadmilling with a stauner is no picnic


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Whats ghay about it you tally douche bag? Same Principal as Arnie with his calfs but i dont see you calling him a gay boy?

:lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

i witnessed this and it make me break out the old fake arm,whilst real arm is firmly tucked inside my t shirt and self pleasuring self to Rabs crosstraining gluteage.

pure sex.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

For the record....

I did actually do this whilst on the X trainer tonight for a short period and would have continued for the amusement of Weeman, RS007 and Redkola who were present...had there not been a minor also in the room making it a bit inapropriate even for us!


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

:lol: brilliant


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

thank fook i was in the gym early today, if not id have walked in on a Gay Meeting of the Highest Order tonight.

I'll make the next one, im jealous as fook i missed it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2010)

Any pics? I'm interested in this technique, very much.


----------

